# Breitlight Case material



## Clockit (Jul 28, 2015)

Apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere. Looking at the Breitling Hurricane with the Breitlight case. can anyone tell me if this material is new and unproven or has been around a while and I should have no hesitation going for one. i also don't know if the case has any internal threads that will compare with traditional materials.

The watch looks great and the marketing machine at Breitling have done a good job. I don't normally like to be at the front of the queue, I am old enough to know that leading edge can sometimes be bleeding edge. i also know that the job of the salesman is to conceal the reason your should not buy the product. Having said this, I have great respect for Breitling's engineering.

My gut feeling say's wait until the material has earned a good reputation. I accept of course that many of you will know much more about this.

Thank you all.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

With Breitling's name on the front, I doubt they would have brought a product to market without years of development and testing. 
Reading from the speil, Breitlight is lighter than titanium and steel and harder too so your concern about threads being stripped sounds more unlikely than the steel/Ti counterparts.
I'd jump to the front of the queue and bag one if it floats your boat.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I just returned from Las Vegas, where I spent some quality time at the Breitling Boutique. Had a chance to check out the Avenger Hurricane. I must say, the lightness of the Breitlight case is a bit eerie -- it really does feel like you have nothing on your wrist! I agree with Andy -- I would expect that Breitling would not introduce a new case material that didn't meet some pretty exacting standards. It's a great looking watch, BTW.

One other note -- I was told that Breitling will be introducing 45mm versions of the 12-hour Hurricane in the very near future (black dial & yellow dial). ;-)


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazzmaster said:


> One other note -- I was told that Breitling will be introducing 45mm versions of the 12-hour Hurricane in the very near future (black dial & yellow dial). ;-)


Read that as "I've got one on order!"......................
Can't wait to see one on your wrist soon Jim........:-d:-!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

CaptRimmer said:


> Read that as "I've got one on order!"......................
> Can't wait to see one on your wrist soon Jim........:-d:-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


LOL!!! Actually, Andy, I showed uncharacteristic restraint this time around. :-d  Also saw the new SOH II, the new Navi Rattrapante, and a rendering of the new Green MOP-Dial B50. Too many options to consider! ;-)

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Jazzmaster said:


> I just returned from Las Vegas, where I spent some quality time at the Breitling Boutique. Had a chance to check out the Avenger Hurricane. I must say, the lightness of the Breitlight case is a bit eerie -- it really does feel like you have nothing on your wrist! I agree with Andy -- I would expect that Breitling would not introduce a new case material that didn't meet some pretty exacting standards. It's a great looking watch, BTW.
> 
> One other note -- I was told that Breitling will be introducing 45mm versions of the 12-hour Hurricane in the very near future (black dial & yellow dial). ;-)


At least one 45mm version in yellow is already at the New York Boutique! I haven't had a chance to see it in person, but if it is literally a smaller version, that is my next watch for sure. Breitling quality, manufacture chrono column wheel/vertical clutch movement, tough, light case & permanent all-black Darth Vader-coolness... what's not to like!


----------



## dscustoms (Sep 8, 2016)

It's very nice to wear, and high on my list. It's actually a little too light, I do like some sort of weight on a big watch, but I doubt there will ever be an issue with the material


----------



## Roth517 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lemon328i said:


> At least one 45mm version in yellow is already at the New York Boutique! I haven't had a chance to see it in person, but if it is literally a smaller version, that is my next watch for sure. Breitling quality, manufacture chrono column wheel/vertical clutch movement, tough, light case & permanent all-black Darth Vader-coolness... what's not to like!


It's new on the website. https://www.breitling.com/en/models/avenger/avenger-hurricane-45/


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Roth517 said:


> It's new on the website. https://www.breitling.com/en/models/avenger/avenger-hurricane-45/


About time! It was a "worse kept secret" every time I visited the Boutique or large retailer.


----------



## Roth517 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, I agree. Unfortunately, it's the same price as the 50mm, at least on the website.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

These are starting to show up in stores!








The Hurricane 45 is a much better size. I'm working on a comparison review with my Avenger Bandit and aside from the water resistance, I greatly prefer the Hurricane 45 fir daily wear.

As to material, Breitling is still being cagey, but some sleuthing reveals Breitlight might be a custom version of EMS' Grivory GVX.


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

According to https://gizmodo.com/breitlings-first-plastic-watch-still-costs-a-damn-fortu-1765463172 it's plastic material. Not worth the price of admission in my humble opinion. One thing is for sure. If you try to sell it right after you decide it isn't for you, you'll find out that Breitlings don't bring a lot in the resale market. Good luck


----------



## Tomkucing (Sep 4, 2017)

A French-speaking forum managed to get a direct information from Breitling about their "plastic".
The "Breitlight" is a "Carbon fiber reinforced polymer", a "Polyphthalamide".

Breitling shared two Wikipedia pages about this material. I am not allowed to share links on this forum, but you can Google :
Wikipedia Carbon_fiber_reinforced_polymer
Wikipedia Polyphthalamide
... it should be the first URL in both cases.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats stealthy for sure!



Lemon328i said:


> These are starting to show up in stores!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fonzytank (Jun 17, 2015)

Even with colts and other lower model Breitlings over the years, the quality seems to remain. So I feel the same will be true of the new case material, especially if they went far enough to put their name on and patent the design.


----------



## beron (Nov 19, 2017)

Lemon328i said:


> These are starting to show up in stores!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for being "a much better size" in its 45mm edition it's obviously a question of a personal taste. I'm satisfied with my Avenger Hurricane 50 mm size for 2 reasons: first, the bigger dial is better for my eyes as the space in between the minutes is slightly bigger. It counts for a quick look without eyeglasses at the dial. Secondly and more importantly, the 45 mm version - did you see the cut off on the cipher 6 at the bottom? What a nonsense is that - how much better looking and logical is the simple line at that hour marking of the 50mm version. I mean, if you cannot right a meaningful cipher why do you put there some remnant of it that doesn't mean anything? A simple line does the trick much better. Such an illogical detail on otherwise very precisely designed watch of this kind is repugnant to me. I was gladly waiting 10 more days to get my 50mm version when presented with the 45mm one in the shop in Switzerland. YMMV.


----------



## beron (Nov 19, 2017)

flintsghost said:


> According to ..... it's plastic material. Not worth the price of admission in my humble opinion. One thing is for sure. If you try to sell it right after you decide it isn't for you, you'll find out that Breitlings don't bring a lot in the resale market. Good luck


Well, a personal taste is a personal taste. But a plastic material harder than titan and steel is well worth to have on your watch. The price is not much different because of the plastic material - you pay rather and mainly for what is inside the plastic case... And I can tell you that seeing the plastic case intact and free of scratches on such a diameter of a watch after you have banged a steel door handle, a rock outside or a stone wall of your house is very satisfying - I would not want to change to a steel case, no. 
A great watch, very precise and very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow that's a cool material. I like how there's some case material innovation on the market these days (e.g. Zeniths's new Alu. alloy is awesome too)


----------



## beron (Nov 19, 2017)

Another good thing about this watch is that thanks to its plastic material the watch is not triggering airport security port alarm. You can leave it on your wrist and walk through like a human being - with your watch on your wrist. How bad is that?


----------



## Irishav8r (Jun 28, 2016)

I fly a lot with the Avenger Hurricane - love the material. It isn't cheap feeling, has a decent weight and feels great quality while also being extremely light. Beats anything in humid/hot environments especially. I prefer watches with some weight but this one is absurdly comfortable, has replaced my B55 for many flights and is my daily driver now. Won't be everyone's choice but I'm glad they made it. Wish I could pull off the 50 mm. Apologies for the glare and large pic size.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Reviving this thread since I'm currently borrowing a Hurricane 50 and am curious.

While Breitlight certainly is light, and might also have tensile and compression strengths, it seems as likely to scratch as most other plastics. After a few years in the market, has anyone had further experiences with this material?


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Now it's been out for several years, how well does Breitlight hold up to scratches, etc.?



YoureTerrific said:


> While Breitlight certainly is light, and might also have tensile and compression strengths, it seems as likely to scratch as most other plastics. After a few years in the market, has anyone had further experiences with this material?


I had the same question, so please forgive this resurrection!


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

I've had my Avenege Hurircane 45 for nearly 5 years and the AR coating on the crystal has worn more than the Breitlight case. It hasn't shown any dings and scratches sort of "heal" but it is probably like titanium scratches re-oxodizing to minimize their appearance.

The B01 movement has developed a weird chrono issue where it counts 2 minute for every 1 minute, but I am still super happy with my choice to go Breightlight!

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

My Breitlight








case is holding up pretty well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

